# Acer Notebook Backup



## Peter Klein (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Besitze ein Acer Notebook und dort ist das backup in einer datei dabei gewesen und keine Windows Media Center CD. Sehr blöd.

Wenn ich jetzt zum testen Vista Beta installieren möchte und dann  doch finde das es nichts ist, kann ich den Ursprungszustand wiederherstellen mit eben dieser Datei? Habe diese gebrannt auf eine DVD.

Peter


----------



## Sinac (22. Januar 2007)

Normalerweise sollte ne Recovery CD bei sein. Was ist das denn für eine Datei? Eventuell ein ISO das die Recovery Software enthält oder sowas?


----------



## Peter Klein (22. Januar 2007)

Nein das ist neuerdings so das die keine Recovery CD mitliefern, denke aus Sicherheitsgründen und so n Driss.

Ist ne Backupdatei die du brennen musst und kannst das Gerät somit in den Aulieferungszustand bringen.

Habe versucht daraus ne Win CD zu erstellen, aber keine CXhance gehabt, habe es mit WinFuture XP Builder versucht.

Und möchte halt jetzt Vista installieren zum testen ob ich es mir beruflich zulegen soll oder net.

Falls ich keine sichere Mögichkeit habe, lasse ich es so.

Habe vergessen zu sagen, auf dem System ist eine Software installiert gewesen um das backup durchzuführen und wenn ich Vista drauf hätte is es ja nicht mehr da wenn ich es neu installieren muss und nicht als Update.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn Du mit Drive Image o.ä. ein Image Deiner HDD anlegst, solltest Du doch eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite sein.
Schliesslich machst Du damit ja eine 1:1 Kopie.

Aber Vista testen?
Ich weiss nicht so recht..... ich bin schon mit XP alles andere als zufrieden.
Zu instabil und frisst (unnötig) zu viele Ressourcen.
Da bleibe ich lieber bei W2k..... da habe ich diese Probleme nicht.
Aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Peter Klein (22. Januar 2007)

Wäre auch ne Idee, stimmt.

Ja, eigentlich bin ich einer der "Never touch a running System" Fraktion.

Danke für den Tipp.


----------

